# Inconsistent triggers?



## Kbrew (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi y'all! 
I have suffered from IBS-D for about 10 years now, and have finally received a. Diagnosis from the doctor. After this they have told me that I need to try the low FODMAOA diet, I have tried that and have tried keeping a food diary and I cannot for the life of me find a consistent trigger. Nothing seems to match up. One day I can have an at home burrito bowl, and the next day I go to have the left overs and I am stuck on the toilet the rest of the day no questions asked. So extremely frustrating not knowing what's safe to eat or not. Can anyone relate or educate me?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Brew,

Its complicated to help you with the information you given. since you have the problem for 10yrs you might have already tried many options. tell us your symptoms and food habits / effects...


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Kbrew said:


> Hi y'all!
> I have suffered from IBS-D for about 10 years now, and have finally received a. Diagnosis from the doctor. After this they have told me that I need to try the low FODMAOA diet, I have tried that and have tried keeping a food diary and I cannot for the life of me find a consistent trigger. Nothing seems to match up. One day I can have an at home burrito bowl, and the next day I go to have the left overs and I am stuck on the toilet the rest of the day no questions asked. So extremely frustrating not knowing what's safe to eat or not. Can anyone relate or educate me?


My daughter has same situation as you are, the attacks are indeed inconsistent. In her case, she was prescribed to drink a medicine and it helps a bit. Though, i would suggest that you ask the help of your physician about your condition to be safe.


----------



## Belle Simons (Nov 13, 2014)

I strongly agree to that , it could be safe if you will ask a physician's advice before you self medicate. But, yes , I'v e known that there are irregular feeling of discomfort and abdominal pain.


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi there,

Finding food triggers is a complicated task.

In the case of the burrito, the fact that you reheated it may be a trigger for you. Try to have the exact same one next week - and don't eat the reheated leftovers.

Or it may be that the first time you had it was OK, but that other things you ate afterwards made you go over your tolerance level. Serving sizes can make a big difference too.

It is important to realize that you may not just be having food triggers. Look at what else is going on at the same time. This article I posted gives more details:https://sickofibs.com/ibs-triggers/your-ibs-triggers/

Also, if you have had IBS for a while, I would recommend you get tested for bacterial overgrowth (SIBO/Candida).

Hope this helps you,

Alison


----------

